#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Stahlschluessel 2004  (key to steel 2004) CD-ROM  share,I need 2007 or 2010

## ddkkk

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


DL Links1:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

DL Links2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I Need Edition 2010 or 2007 ,Anyone have?



==================================================  =============
The electronic Key to Steel - Stahlschlssel on CD-ROM offers you complete new possibilities
Decode / decipher steel desigations and find equivalent materials worldwide 
Direct access to standard numbers, symbols and designations (also with jokers) 
Search of materials by chemical composition or mechanical / physical properties with optimized algorithm 
Listing of all materials within a standard 
Direct comparison of international designation 
All German suppliers of a defined material (rough classification to shape of delivery) 
Printed report of the selected record 
Standard letter function for suppliers addresses 
Export/Import-function of material numbers, symbols and compositions for individual materials 
Choice of language (German, English, French or a user-defined language) 
Online-Helps, self-explaining screens 


Categories contained
Structural and constructional steels 
General structural steel, case hardening steel, nitriding steel, free cutting-steel, heat-treatable steel, ball and roller bearing steel, spring steel, steel for superficial hardening, steel for cold extrusion, tough at subzero steel, pressure vessel steel, heat resisting structural steel, fine grained structural steel 
Tool steels 
Carbon tool steel, high speed steel, hot work tool steel, cold work tool steel 
Valve steels 
High temperature steels and alloys 
Nonmagnetizable steels 
Heat-resisting steels 
Heat conducting alloys 
Stainless steels 
Stainless steel castings 
Welding filler materials 


Detailed compositions and cross referenced standards and designations
ACI  AFNOR NF  AISI  AMS  AS/NZS  ASME  ASTM  AWS  BDS  BS  CSA  CŠN  EN  EURONORM  FEDERAL  GB  GOST  IS  ISC  ISO  JB  JIS  JUS  KS  MIL  MSZ  NS  &#214;NORM  PN  SAE  SS  STAS/SR  STN  UNE  UNI  UNS  YB 
Standards and designations from 25 countries
Australia  Austria  Brasil  Bulgaria  Canada  China  Czech/Slovac Republic  Finland  France  Germany  Great Britain  Hungary  India  Italy  Japan  Korea  Norway  Poland  Rumania  Russia  Serbia  Spain  Sweden  USA 
Indispensable for
the mechanical engineer 
the designer 
the technical merchant 
the storeman 
the standards department 
the production 
the export department 
the heat-treating department 
the purchaser 
the materials testing department 
everyone dealing with steel 
===============================See More: Stahlschluessel 2004  (key to steel 2004) CD-ROM  share,I need 2007 or 2010

----------


## ddkkk

I need  or  ,pls share it !!!

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## FATHI

Thanks *ddkkk*I am already happy to find these old versions !!!

Could you tell me how to install it ?

Thanks

----------


## ddkkk

> Thanks *ddkkk*I am already happy to find these old versions !!!
> 
> Could you tell me how to install it ?
> 
> Thanks



You need a Virtual CD software ('Daemon Tools' etc. ) .

Run   X:\setup.exe

 :Smile: License number: 15791-PNA-FEK-TAP



Disable CD CHECK

Edited the "stahl2004.ini" in Programm file dir.


================ stahl2004.ini ===============
[Global]
License=FEKPNATAP15791
UserKey=790401
CompanyKey=654518
================ stahl2004.ini ===============

----------


## marck841

hi ddkkk....news on 2010 editions???? i'm interested too

----------


## santoxi

Dear Friends,

Links Are Dead...can you please re-upload in another website, like Megaupload - Ifile - Uploading etc etc

Thank you for you kindly attention.

Regard

----------


## inconel

I also need 2010 version

----------


## mehran4868

Thank youuuuu  :Smile:

----------


## dimko

Still no one with the newer version?  :Frown:

----------


## drakonix

hxttxps://rapidshare.com/files/794917625/tryr42762.rar
version 2010 need protection remouve

----------


## rexomen

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## ddkkk

the link id dead!

pls reupload.

----------


## acier58

> hxttxps://rapidshare.com/files/794917625/tryr42762.rar
> version 2010 need protection remouve



The link id dead!

Please reupload.



Thanks in advanceSee More: Stahlschluessel 2004  (key to steel 2004) CD-ROM  share,I need 2007 or 2010

----------


## rokan123

[QUOTE=ddkkk;189728]the link id dead!

pls reupload....the ID is dead.

Thank u.

----------


## mshikhan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part6

----------


## ddkkk

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



THX

Can u upload  Stahlschluessel_v2010 ?

----------


## popo

Thanks for the upload

----------


## mkhurram79

load 2007 or 2010 version 
if 
someone got it

----------


## mkhurram79

load 2007 or 2010 version 
if 
someone got it

----------


## grmnt

Thanks for the upload

----------


## egpetuser

Can anyone reupload  Stahlschluessel 2004 or later editions with keys any help is much appreciated.

----------


## andalos

Thank you very much for this effort

----------


## ddkkk

still need 2010 or 2013 ?

nobody ?

----------


## bumper_boy2000

> still need 2010 or 2013 ?
> 
> nobody ?



could you share it with me? thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## egpetuser

I need your help pl share...

See More: Stahlschluessel 2004  (key to steel 2004) CD-ROM  share,I need 2007 or 2010

----------


## sangdt

Dear,
I am very interested in. But the link is dead. Pls reupload.
Thanks so much Sir

----------


## mshikhan

> Dear,
> I am very interested in. But the link is dead. Pls reupload.
> Thanks so much Sir



I think all links are alive & working. you should try again. And also it is 2007 version.

----------


## belonk_182

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Stahlschluessel_v2007.part1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



I have to say...thank you so much..You da Real MVP

----------


## solidworm

Is there any newer versions than 2007?

----------


## barracudas1980

Hello, i really need 2007 , 2010 or never version will be even better. all old links for download are dead. Thanks alot in advance.

----------

